# am i selfish?



## ashleypauline

so i have been debating breastfeeding/formula feeding for the past weeks now and originally i REALLY wanted to breastfeed because i knew of all the positives of it. But as I really started to think about it, I don't know if breastfeeding is for me. I plan on going back to work and school. that means i would need to pump when im not with the baby and breastfeed when i am. which means i basically have to have a baby or pump on my boobs almost 24/7. And i already know i wouldnt want to BF in public. I am alone so i figured at least if i have formula my mom or sister or dad or someone could help with at least one feeding at night just so i can get a little more sleep (if any sleep at all). I dont know, ladies is this selfish of me? :shrug:


----------



## samisshort

I don't think it's selfish at all. You do what is best for you. Breastfeeding has a lot of great benefits, but my baby sisters Maggie (2) and Rilee (3) were formula fed and are SOOO smart. I debated on breastfeeding and formula also, and I think I'm going to do formula. Because like you said, others can help out. And everyone loves feeding the baby. :haha: And like you said, it's either the baby is on your boob, or the pump. I prefer formula, it's healthy too. My sisters are some of the smartest little girls I know. Smarter than most 5 year olds we know.


----------



## nicolefx

I am going to try to breastfeed for the first few weeks and the move on to formula feeding as I am going back to work as soon as possible and OH is taking paternity leave. I might buy a breast pump and do partial breast milk/partial formula but all in all I think we will just have to prepare for both because theres never any guarantees that you can do it/will feel its right for you until you try it. I also don't want to breastfeed in public or in the company of anyone other than maybe my OH. It's a very personal choice and I wouldn't feel bad or as though your being selfish at all - your baby will still have the best care and love :flower:. My mum didn't breastfeed me or my brother as it wasn't for her, everyone is different. :hugs: xxx


----------



## x__amour

Not selfish. I say breastfeed as long as you can and if you need to formula feed in the end, nothing wrong with that whatsoever. :hugs:


----------



## mommie2be

I def don't think it's selfish, i'm thinking the same thing really.


----------



## Shaunagh

Formula isnt poison :flow:
Do whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## Shansam

Shaunagh said:


> Formula isnt poison :flow:
> Do whatever you're comfortable with.

*Exactly what she said
Dont feel judged just because you dont want to*


----------



## ashleypauline

thank you girls!! you make me feel soo much better! i just got back from babiesrus. I have decided on the playtex drop-ins for bottles. I just hear so many good things about them and i mean they go back to when i was born my parents used the old ones where you had to flip the plastic over and then put the tops back on haha.


----------



## amygwen

Do whatever you want to do.

I have to say though, I am very pro-BFing and while I agree you should do what you want to do and what you feel most comfortable doing, I would at least TRY to breastfeed. Really, BFing is way easier than bottle feeding formula. At night, all I have to do is whip out a boob and go back to sleep, with a bottle you have to warm it, mix it, wash the bottle, etc etc.. BFing is hard in the beginning but it does get easier. Also, I went back to work and school and pumped, it can be hard but it gets SOOO easy! Now I just BF at night but it's a lot easier than what it used to be. Plus it's a great bonding experience.

Formula is the second best option to breastmilk, so do what you want to do, but at least try! Even if you do it for a week, it's better you try than don't!


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> Do whatever you want to do.
> 
> I have to say though, I am very pro-BFing and while I agree you should do what you want to do and what you feel most comfortable doing, I would at least TRY to breastfeed. Really, BFing is way easier than bottle feeding formula. At night, all I have to do is whip out a boob and go back to sleep, with a bottle you have to warm it, mix it, wash the bottle, etc etc.. BFing is hard in the beginning but it does get easier. Also, I went back to work and school and pumped, it can be hard but it gets SOOO easy! Now I just BF at night but it's a lot easier than what it used to be. Plus it's a great bonding experience.
> 
> Formula is the second best option to breastmilk, so do what you want to do, but at least try! Even if you do it for a week, it's better you try than don't!

Not to mention breast milk is freeeeeeee! :winkwink:


----------



## Amber4

Not selfish. I want to breastfeed when I can and express maybe so others can help. I know that i'm probably gonna end up using formula also when i'm out and such because I don't want to do it in public. Or i'll use formula if I need others to help with feeding or OH wants to feed (that depending on how much milk I can express myself).


----------



## krys

IMO breastfeeding at night is easier than formula. I pull my boob out, Madi eats until she falls asleep, and that's the end of it. I don't have to turn the lights on or get out of bed, I usually don't even sit up, it's way easier for both of us to fall back asleep since there isn't all that activity going on. When I'm sitting on the couch with my daughter and she gets hungry, I don't have to get up and make a bottle, I just pop my boob in her mouth! Are you even sure that they'd be waking up with LO? I'm not being mean at all, I just want to make my point that BF isn't as hard as it seems. That being said, there is absolutely nothing wrong with formula feeding. I just think BF is easy, and you don't have to pay $25 a can! :flow:


----------



## samisshort

krys said:


> IMO breastfeeding at night is easier than formula. I pull my boob out, Madi eats until she falls asleep, and that's the end of it. I don't have to turn the lights on or get out of bed, I usually don't even sit up, it's way easier for both of us to fall back asleep since there isn't all that activity going on. When I'm sitting on the couch with my daughter and she gets hungry, I don't have to get up and make a bottle, I just pop my boob in her mouth! Are you even sure that they'd be waking up with LO? I'm not being mean at all, I just want to make my point that BF isn't as hard as it seems. That being said, there is absolutely nothing wrong with formula feeding. I just think BF is easy, and you don't have to pay $25 a can! :flow:

I do agree with you actually. I do believe everyone should at least try to breastfeed. I said I'm going to formula feed, but that's only if breastfeeding doesn't work out.
And another thing, WOW, $25 a can? Where I'm from it's only $5 a can, and WIC gives you 9 cans a month for free :shrug: That's crazy!


----------



## krys

https://m.walgreens.com/mt/www.walg...product?V=G&ext=frgl_Google_Baby_and_Children yup!


----------



## samisshort

That's insane! I'd definitely breastfeed if it was that expensive here! :wacko:


----------



## krys

Are you sure it's not? That link is from google shopping, but it's the same price at all the stores around here.


----------



## ashleypauline

I can get cans for super cheap here at sams and they are bulk sized. But also I am getting wic. But yeah my mom has already offered to do a feeding at night. And I talked to my cousins and both of them went straight to formula and said it was the best decision they could make. I don't want to say I'll try breastfeeding because if I try I'll want to be able to do it and if I can't I'll feel like a failure.


----------



## Desi's_lost

If you are concerned about others being able to help with feeds, in the beginning expressing is pretty easy because LO will only take a few ounces a feed. It only used to take me about 20 minutes to pump out a feed or two. Personally I really REALLY feed breast is best. I had issues BFing as well so for 4 months I was expressing exclusively. Its dificult but possible! Specially with the support of your family. Formula feeding is super expensive though. I never even did it but I did have to buy bottles and it was expensive. plus, then you have tons of bottles to keep clean and sterile!

But you have to do whats best for you and if you want to formula feed thats your choice! :flower:


----------



## samisshort

krys said:


> Are you sure it's not? That link is from google shopping, but it's the same price at all the stores around here.

I'm positive! My mom formula fed my two baby sisters (one is now 2 and the other is 3) and WIC gave her free ones, but once awhile she'd have to buy a can, which were only about $5, but we also used what WIC gives. They offer Enfamil Lipil


----------



## hot tea

I think unless you have a valid reason not to breastfeed (some women have serious issues and unfortnately just can't) it is a bit selfish to formula feed, yes. Having a baby is a long term committment. Just because the baby comes out does not mean your body is yours again. Breastmilk is by far the very best thing you can give your baby.

Not just that, it is free, easy, and great for bonding. Breastfed babies are healthier, smarter, less likely to be obese... So many things. :D

Ultimately it is your choice.


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Do whatever you want to do.
> 
> I have to say though, I am very pro-BFing and while I agree you should do what you want to do and what you feel most comfortable doing, I would at least TRY to breastfeed. Really, BFing is way easier than bottle feeding formula. At night, all I have to do is whip out a boob and go back to sleep, with a bottle you have to warm it, mix it, wash the bottle, etc etc.. BFing is hard in the beginning but it does get easier. Also, I went back to work and school and pumped, it can be hard but it gets SOOO easy! Now I just BF at night but it's a lot easier than what it used to be. Plus it's a great bonding experience.
> 
> Formula is the second best option to breastmilk, so do what you want to do, but at least try! Even if you do it for a week, it's better you try than don't!
> 
> Not to mention breast milk is freeeeeeee! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh yeah!!! haha! It definitely is, that's a BIGGGGGG help!


----------



## youngmummy94

Honestly, I would try and breastfeed. If you are going back to school after 4 weeks, why don't you BF for those 4 weeks? The benefits of BF are so good, not just for baby but for you as well. You wouldn't be BF or pumping 24/7... it doesnt take long to pump and once BF is established it can be very quick. If you think BF is time consuming, FF is 20x worse. Lots of sterilising, making bottles etc. Also they are VERY expensive, $20-30 a can depending on the brand. Is your LO sleeping in the same room as you? If they are, chances are when he/she cries you will wake up anyway, and BF you can just put them on and then relax, with FF you have to hold the bottle for them anyway.

Each to their own though I guess.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I'd suggest starting with breastfeeding, at least giving it a go you'll be giving the first few weeks of important nutrients to your baby, and you'll know if you like it or not. If you find you like it, when you go back to work or whatever, you can always mix feed?


----------



## teen_mommy44

your gonna have to wake up with the baby either way, you cant always rely on others (just saying) BFing is just easier in my views but not everyone can do it or it doesnt always work out for everyone. so if you pick BF be open to other things encase that doesnt work out


----------



## krys

hot tea said:


> I think unless you have a valid reason not to breastfeed (some women have serious issues and unfortnately just can't) it is a bit selfish to formula feed, yes. Having a baby is a long term committment. Just because the baby comes out does not mean your body is yours again. Breastmilk is by far the very best thing you can give your baby.
> 
> Not just that, it is free, easy, and great for bonding. Breastfed babies are healthier, smarter, less likely to be obese... So many things. :D
> 
> Ultimately it is your choice.

Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## GemmaLeanne

i breastfed my daughter for a few days but she didnt latch and i was told she probably would never get the hang of it so i had to formula feed. i think you should just do what suits you hun :)

as for the sleep thing, iv got up for every feeding with my daughter since she was born. OH doesnt wake, my mum has her over night once a fortnight but thats it. i guess what im saying is if your worrying about sleep, your body does adapt to it :flower: and in the first few weeks, sleep when baby sleeps in the day, it really was advce made of gold for me. :hugs:


----------



## ashleypauline

GemmaLeanne said:


> i breastfed my daughter for a few days but she didnt latch and i was told she probably would never get the hang of it so i had to formula feed. i think you should just do what suits you hun :)
> 
> as for the sleep thing, iv got up for every feeding with my daughter since she was born. OH doesnt wake, my mum has her over night once a fortnight but thats it. i guess what im saying is if your worrying about sleep, your body does adapt to it :flower: and in the first few weeks, sleep when baby sleeps in the day, it really was advce made of gold for me. :hugs:

thanks girlie =]. yeah i already know i am probably going to be protective over LO so i dont know how often i will let my mom help haha but she has offered already countless times. I figure once in awhile it shouldnt hurt if i let her take one feeding. oh and the whole sleeping while baby sleeps...everyoneeee is telling me that!! i figure it has to be gold!


----------



## SabrinaB

I think its a little unfair you are expecting your parents to wake up to feed LO, im sure they have jobs yhey need to be well rested for, your child is your responsibilty.


----------



## MadiN_xo

SabrinaB said:


> I think its a little unfair you are expecting your parents to wake up to feed LO, im sure they have jobs yhey need to be well rested for, your child is your responsibilty.

I 100% agree. :thumbup: You made your baby, you are going to have to get up with him or her. You will be tired, but that's what you've chosen when you choose to bring a child in to the world. :thumbup:


----------



## samisshort

I don't think she meant it like that when she said, "i dont know how often i will let my mom help haha but she has offered already countless times. I figure once in awhile it shouldnt hurt if i let her take one feeding. "
I think what she is trying to say, is her mom OFFERED to help her once in awhile, which isn't a problem in my book! She isn't _expecting_ help, she's just taking her mom up on an offer. I personally would too if my mom offered, but she hasn't just yet, and I don't know if she will, but a little help every now and then is not a big deal. :shrug:


----------



## MadiN_xo

samisshort said:


> I don't think she meant it like that when she said, "i dont know how often i will let my mom help haha but she has offered already countless times. I figure once in awhile it shouldnt hurt if i let her take one feeding. "
> I think what she is trying to say, is her mom OFFERED to help her once in awhile, which isn't a problem in my book! She isn't _expecting_ help, she's just taking her mom up on an offer. I personally would too if my mom offered, but she hasn't just yet, and I don't know if she will, but a little help every now and then is not a big deal. :shrug:

That's totally fine, but in her first post she mentions siblings ect. Taking someone up on an offer sometimes is fine, but expecting help isn't. That's what I mean :flower:


----------



## Burchy314

Yes a little bit of help is not a big deal, but waking up during the night should be her responsibilty. I am sure her parents have to get sleep for work. The ONLY time I had my mom wake during the night with my daughter was when I had my wisdom teeth pulled out and was all messed up on pain pills! Other then that I would not want my Mom to do it, she needs to get sleep for work and my daughter is my resposibilty.


----------



## samisshort

Oh, I haven't read her post since yesterday, I don't remember if she said she's expecting help. I don't know, I don't think anyone should expect help because it is their child, but if she said her mom offered, I don't think it's a big deal. Blah I don't know :wacko:


----------



## Burchy314

MadiN_xo said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> I don't think she meant it like that when she said, "i dont know how often i will let my mom help haha but she has offered already countless times. I figure once in awhile it shouldnt hurt if i let her take one feeding. "
> I think what she is trying to say, is her mom OFFERED to help her once in awhile, which isn't a problem in my book! She isn't _expecting_ help, she's just taking her mom up on an offer. I personally would too if my mom offered, but she hasn't just yet, and I don't know if she will, but a little help every now and then is not a big deal. :shrug:
> 
> That's totally fine, but in her first post she mentions siblings ect. Taking someone up on an offer sometimes is fine, but expecting help isn't. That's what I mean :flower:Click to expand...

yeah thats what I mean too. Like my parents offer, but I say no because I know they are just trying to be nice. But I have to think about it...they are offering because they see me having a hard time, but its my job, if I didnt live with my parents I would have to do it all on my own, so living with them should be the same, me doing on my own. She is my daughter, they have work. I dont take them up on the offer and I never expect anyone to do it.


----------



## samisshort

Burchy314 said:


> Yes a little bit of help is not a big deal, but waking up during the night should be her responsibilty. I am sure her parents have to get sleep for work. The ONLY time I had my mom wake during the night with my daughter was when I had my wisdom teeth pulled out and was all messed up on pain pills! Other then that I would not want my Mom to do it, she needs to get sleep for work and my daughter is my resposibilty.

What if her mom is a stay at home mom, or doesn't have to be up for work in the morning? My mom doesn't have to be to work until 12, and she gets home around 8 sometimes 9, or longer if she works overtime.
I understand what you're saying and I do agree for the most part, but you never know :shrug: I'm sure she knows her child is her responsibility, but an offer to sleep a little more, because momma wants to help, I'd take it too! Her mom obviously wants to, and doesn't mind, or she wouldn't of offered so many times. You know?


----------



## kittycat18

Do what-ever makes you feel comfortable :hugs2:


----------



## AirForceWife7

If there's one piece of advice that I wish I had received before having LO, it would be to not make yourself any promises. I was SO set on breastfeeding before I had LO .. I bought a pump, tons of bottles, creams, you name it. After I had actually had her, she couldn't latch & everything was getting incredibly hard & frustrating for the both of us.. I switched to formula & it worked for us. I know everyone's experiences are different, & I hope it works out for you. I really don't think you're being selfish, everyone needs a break or some help once in a while, as long as it doesn't become an every day thing :hugs:


----------



## babyjan

MadiN_xo said:


> SabrinaB said:
> 
> 
> I think its a little unfair you are expecting your parents to wake up to feed LO, im sure they have jobs yhey need to be well rested for, your child is your responsibilty.
> 
> I 100% agree. :thumbup: You made your baby, you are going to have to get up with him or her. You will be tired, but that's what you've chosen when you choose to bring a child in to the world. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree with this, cause to me I fink of it like your parents have already gone through it and now its their time to rest iykwim?


----------



## AriannasMama

I'd suggest at least starting with BFing. Formula however is NOT poison and your baby won't be less smart or whatever else some people say about FF babies (more likely to be obese, not as smart, etc etc). Arianna was BF for a month and is now FF and she's hit all her milestones early, knows 5-6 animal sounds by seeing the picture of the animal and knows where a ton of her body parts are.

So in the end do what makes you happy, happy mommy = happy baby.


----------



## hot tea

Well it is true that breastfed babies are generally smarter and less likely to be obese. That is not to say that formula fed babies are dumb and fat, LOL. Now that would be silly.


----------



## Shansam

hot tea said:


> Well it is true that breastfed babies are generally smarter and less likely to be obese. That is not to say that formula fed babies are dumb and fat, LOL. Now that would be silly.

Can that be proven?


----------



## hot tea

Just start googling. Statistically speaking it holds its own. Formula fed babies have slower metabolisms, are more likely to be sick, and their brains do not get that precise, magical vitamins and fats that breastmilk has, perfectly taylored to brain development.


----------



## Shansam

hot tea said:


> Just start googling. Statistically speaking it holds its own. Formula fed babies have slower metabolisms, are more likely to be sick, and their brains do not get that precise, magical vitamins and fats that breastmilk has, perfectly taylored to brain development.

I see that breast milk is obviously tailored to newborns perfectly because that is how biology has made it to be.
But those statistics can still be incorrect :wacko:
Im sure a babys devlopment isnt dependent an awfull lot on what milk they were given as a baby..
Other factors come into play such as genetics and lifestyle.


----------



## BrEeZeY

sorry i really dislike when ppl say i breastfed so my baby has had a better advantage.....

my son was formula fed and already smarter than most preschoolers and he is only 2
formula or breastmilk doesnt make your child any smarter or larger than other children its genetics and how much time you spend with your child (not total amount of time, its how you spend the time)


----------



## hot tea

Even formula companies say, "though breastmilk is better..."

Those are the reasons breastmilk is better, haha. I mean, there really is no arguing that it is. I should add there are less cases of SIDs with breastfed babies.


----------



## BrEeZeY

hot tea said:


> Just start googling. Statistically speaking it holds its own. Formula fed babies have slower metabolisms, are more likely to be sick, and their brains do not get that precise, magical vitamins and fats that breastmilk has, perfectly taylored to brain development.

a mothers milk is based on nutrients she puts into her body so those "magical vitamins" arent always there


----------



## Shansam

BrEeZeY said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Just start googling. Statistically speaking it holds its own. Formula fed babies have slower metabolisms, are more likely to be sick, and their brains do not get that precise, magical vitamins and fats that breastmilk has, perfectly taylored to brain development.
> 
> a mothers milk is based on nutrients she puts into her body so those "magical vitamins" arent always thereClick to expand...

Woah.. i didnt even think of that :thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

No, that osn't true, hon. Breastmilk will take what it needs from your body to be whole. If enough calcium is not being put into her body, then it will take away from what little reserves you do have, no matter what.

The body is designed to face starvatuon on the mothers end, but still be able to provide fully for LO.


----------



## Bexxx

The saying "gain a child, lose a tooth" 'cause your baby won't go without vitamins etc, whereas the mother will. Breast milk is always good to go :thumbup:

OP, at least try :)
Others helping, for me at least, is a novelty. Everyone wanted to change nappies in the beginning/give a bath/change her clothes for example, now, not a chance!


----------



## hot tea

Yep, it works the same way as if you are pregnant. :D women tend to think they are taking prenatals for their babies (folic acids, yes, everything else no) when in truth th ey are just taking those vitamins so the baby doesnt suck you dry. Babies show no mercy, they are designed to survive!! 

Pretty neat imo.


----------



## Shansam

hot tea said:


> Yep, it works the same way as if you are pregnant. :D women tend to think they are taking prenatals for their babies (folic acids, yes, everything else no) when in truth th ey are just taking those vitamins so the baby doesnt suck you dry. *Babies show no mercy, they are designed to survive!! *Pretty neat imo.

:haha:
I didnt see it this way.
I guess theres 2 ways to understand how it works


----------



## Tanara

_Have you considered breast feeding until you go back to work? you could pump to get LO used to bottles but even a week or two of breast milk makes a difference._


----------



## youngmummy94

I think what hottea is trying to say is that statistics show all those things, shes not attacking FF fed babies. Of course they could be just as smart or even smarter, but all midwives, doctors, books and the internet emphasise the importance of BF, its what we are TOLD not making up to offend anyone.


----------



## emyandpotato

In all honestly when I was pregnant I would have said that yeah it is selfish not to BF. Having tried it and also having expressed for the best part of six weeks I know what absolute hell it can be (emphasis on the can, it won't necessarily be that way for you) I think if you're not 100% wanting to BF then it probably won't work cos you really need to be determined and doing it when you don't want to will make you unhappy and stressed and tbh a stressed mum is worse for your LO than formula IMO. If you're unsure about whether or not you want to BF then I recommend at least trying it as if you don't you might feel guilty later if you decide you do want to but it's too late. If you give your LO all the love and attention they need then no I don't think FF is selfish if it's best for you.


----------



## ashleypauline

thanks ladies for all your opinions and advice. I just want to make it clear though that i do NOT expect ANY type of help at all from anyone. I have already been offered help by my sister mother and father and if it gets to that point once in awhile when i feel like i just cant do it and i cant keep my eyes open then yes i will take them up on their offer. Considering its just ONE feeding once in a blue moon. but do i EXPECT them to do it? absolutely not!! it is MY child and MINE alone. I am not one to pawn my child off. if anything people will have to pry my child away from me. So please do not think I am here getting ready to sleep through the night while everyone else takes care of my baby


----------



## samisshort

You go girl! That's what I'm saying. Some girls assumed you EXPECT your mom to help. I knew what you meant. I am the same way also, if my mom offers to help, I'm taking up on it! Everyone deserves a little break. Doesn't make you less of a mother or a bad one. :flower:


----------



## emyandpotato

Most people I know with a baby, myself included, would love a night off from feeding LO so don't feel guilty about accepting help, babies are hard!


----------



## samisshort

Agreed! I helped my mom with my baby sisters ALL the time! They are now 2 and 3 and boy it is getting so hard to take care of them! I can see why she needs help and she is 34. Everyone needs a break once in awhile :flower:


----------



## mumtobeellie

Coming from someone who knows nothing at all so far about pregnancy and being a mummy etc, I'm going to let you know that in my opinion, it's not selfish at all, do what's best for you AND your baby, whilst most people say you're baby is number 1 (which is true) you're also number 1, so do what you feel most comfortable with. If formula was that bad, they wouldn't sell it now, would they?


----------



## ashleypauline

exactly. because i am only 11 weeks i still have a bit of time to debate the issue with myself but i know i will probably end up FFing. though i MIGHT try to breastfeed in the beginning. I just dont know how well it will go if my whole heart isnt in it


----------



## mumtobeellie

The only thing when it comes to breastfeeding i'm dreading is if the baby won't latch on, if after a while they don't, then I'll have no other choice than to go to formula. x


----------



## hot tea

mumtobeellie said:


> Coming from someone who knows nothing at all so far about pregnancy and being a mummy etc, I'm going to let you know that in my opinion, it's not selfish at all, do what's best for you AND your baby, whilst most people say you're baby is number 1 (which is true) you're also number 1, so do what you feel most comfortable with. If formula was that bad, they wouldn't sell it now, would they?

The sell cigarrettes, alcohol, poison... It really is not about whether something is good or bad, it is about whether it is marketable. And formula certainly is, for convinience especially. Not saying that formula is anything like those things... Just that thinking it wouldn't be on the market if it were less than ideal is a bit naive. 

Formula has come a very long way from what it used to be. Formula definitely has its place, not all moms can breastfeed so without it, some of us would be in a bit of trouble. :shrug:


----------



## mumtobeellie

hot tea said:


> mumtobeellie said:
> 
> 
> Coming from someone who knows nothing at all so far about pregnancy and being a mummy etc, I'm going to let you know that in my opinion, it's not selfish at all, do what's best for you AND your baby, whilst most people say you're baby is number 1 (which is true) you're also number 1, so do what you feel most comfortable with. If formula was that bad, they wouldn't sell it now, would they?
> 
> The sell cigarrettes, alcohol, poison... It really is not about whether something is good or bad, it is about whether it is marketable. And formula certainly is, for convinience especially. Not saying that formula is anything like those things... Just that thinking it wouldn't be on the market if it were less than ideal is a bit naive.
> 
> Formula has come a very long way from what it used to be. Formula definitely has its place, not all moms can breastfeed so without it, some of us would be in a bit of trouble. :shrug:Click to expand...

 All is well, but at the end of the day, cigarettes, alcohol etc are all adult things, we know they are dangerous, it's only out there because it brings in most of [mine anyway] the countries revenue.

Baby formula is in a totally different category, it's just milk, but for babies.


----------



## hot tea

No it isn't... 

Formula is a combination of a lot of things. There is a lot, and I mean a LOT, of things you wouldn't expect in there. Saying formula is milk, just for babies... Yeah lol. BREASTMILK is milk for babies. Formula is a breastmilk substitute.

There are tons of things released that are for babies that, as a parent, you kind of need to veeto. Such as forward facing seats for small infants, etc. They are legal, sure. But they are not the better choice. Dykwim?


----------



## we can't wait

Forward facing seats are illegal for babies under two in the States. :flow:

Honestly, I breastfeed... and even I am feeling somewhat offended by some of these posts. There's nothing wrong with FFing. I mean, who cares what another mother chooses as their feeding method? As long as mom & baby are happy, we shouldn't try to grind another idea into someone's head, iykwim? 


To the OP- I'd suggest trying BFing, only so that you won't have that feeling of not knowing. This way, you can try it, and will never regret not giving it a go. You can always switch to a bottle if you don't feel it's for you. & honestly, it's good that someone is willing to help you occasionally. I know that when my LO had colic, my mom took her for about two hours one day... And omg, that was the most beautiful sleep I'd ever gotten, lol! :) do whatever you feel is best. :hugs:


----------



## hot tea

Are they really??? This must be recent, I know when my son was small they were perfectly legal from 20 lbs up. :(


----------



## we can't wait

Yes ma'am. It's new. It used to be 12 months, but they just (literally, like a few months ago) changed it to two years! Crazy!


----------



## hot tea

I know this is completely OT of us but that is awesome. :D


----------



## we can't wait

That's ok. ;) Actually, I'm sorry-- i'm not sure that it's 'illegal' in the entire united states, or just in individual states. 

I heard in my local news that you *must* rear-face until two years old, but on this website it says it's a guideline... Maybe it's a guideline that my state has made a law? I know we can get a ticket/fine here if we don't have LO's under two rear-facing, and children under 8 in booster seats.

Here's the official study: https://www.aap.org/advocacy/releases/carseat2011.htm


----------



## AirForceWife7

Is this really about to get turned in to a FF debate? :roll: There is nothing wrong with FF .. not all mommies can breastfeed (or even wish to do so) so that is why there is formula. To aid those whenever some things are just not working out, possible, or going as planned. Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## we can't wait

Actually, Tea and I are talking about carseat laws. (off topic, I know... But no fighting going on :flow:)

:D


----------



## hot tea

Yeah sorry for the thread hijacking... Carry on!!!


----------



## we can't wait

https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/Smilies/threadjacked.gif


----------



## AirForceWife7

Not you, hun :flower:

This: No it isn't... 

Formula is a combination of a lot of things. There is a lot, and I mean a LOT, of things you wouldn't expect in there. Saying formula is milk, just for babies... Yeah lol. BREASTMILK is milk for babies. Formula is a breastmilk substitute.

There are tons of things released that are for babies that, as a parent, you kind of need to veeto. Such as forward facing seats for small infants, etc. They are legal, sure. *But they are not the better choice. Dykwim?*

Correct me if I'm wrong tea, but this post comes off to me as a little confusing. It sounds like you are trying to make her feel guilty for thinking of FF & are saying that since formula isn't the "better choice" ... that you should veto it. & yes formula is a substitute for breastmilk ... but it is for the moms who couldn't breastfeed. I always find you very hard to read sometimes, like I'm not sure what you're trying to get across in a post. Especially bringing up the breast is best argument in a thread about receiving help from family. Would you mind explaining?


----------



## AirForceWife7

Sorry if that doesn't make a whole lot of sense, I'm actually very tired :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

AirForceWife7 said:


> Not you, hun :flower:

:hugs:

Off topic, your little lady is adorable in your avatar! Is she dressed as a bunny or a lamb? Too cute! :kiss: 

(the pictures in your siggy are gorgeous too, hot tea!)


----------



## AirForceWife7

Thanks, Kelly! (I hope I remembered your name! :)) She is a little lamb :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Yep! I'm Kelly! :thumbup: & aww, that's so cute! Was that for Halloween or something? (which takes me further off topic, because I still dont know what LO is going to be for Halloween... :blush:)


----------



## hot tea

Formula is the right choice for some mummies/babies. From a PURELY health point of view breastmilk is better for bubs. But let us not argue over somethign like that, that is really only common sense. :winkwink:

It just gets annoyjng when people are saying formula is just as good. It really isn't as good. I mean it is a fabulous choice if you need to use it, formula saves babies lives and so on. But no, formula will never be what breastmilk is... 

I am going to step out right now. I refuse to argue about it.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I guess I just don't really understand the point of bringing up a breast is best statement in a completely off topic thread. Anywho Kelly, there are TONS of costumes for little ones! I wanted Brenna to be a chili pepper .. the costume is too cute! :D x


----------



## Desi's_lost

AirForceWife7 said:


> Is this really about to get turned in to a FF debate? :roll: There is nothing wrong with FF .. not all mommies can breastfeed *(or even wish to do so)* so that is why there is formula. To aid those whenever some things are just not working out, possible, or going as planned. Let's just leave it at that.

Honestly I think people who don't even try to breast feed or who give up in the first few days because they didnt bother to do the research and be prepared are incredibly selfish. You make the choice to have a baby, you should give them whats best. 

My daughter had problems latching/reflux up until 4-5 months and even though it was difficult i still held in there and expressed the whole time. I understand that there are people that are unable to do this and thats fine but when someone sits there and says "I dont want to breast feed at all!" that just annoys me. 

Has anyone considered that formula can be recalled? :shrug: It is there for when people need it because they have no supply, the have to work and can not express or maybe are taking medications that make them unable to nurse Not just because you dont feel like nursing. 

And when people say "Oh well I can get formula for free cause i'm on state insurance..." that annoys me too. Its not free, the state is paying for it. Again I completely understand if someone FF because they have no choice. There is a difference because one has no choice and one is simply choosing not to be bothered.


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Is this really about to get turned in to a FF debate? :roll: There is nothing wrong with FF .. not all mommies can breastfeed *(or even wish to do so)* so that is why there is formula. To aid those whenever some things are just not working out, possible, or going as planned. Let's just leave it at that.
> 
> Honestly I think people who don't even try to breast feed or who give up in the first few days because they didnt bother to do the research and be prepared are incredibly selfish. You make the choice to have a baby, you should give them whats best.
> 
> My daughter had problems latching/reflux up until 4-5 months and even though it was difficult i still held in there and expressed the whole time. I understand that there are people that are unable to do this and thats fine but when someone sits there and says "I dont want to breast feed at all!" that just annoys me.
> 
> Has anyone considered that formula can be recalled? :shrug:* It is there for when people need it because they have no supply, the have to work and can not express or maybe are taking medications that make them unable to nurse Not just because you dont feel like nursing. *
> 
> And when people say "Oh well I can get formula for free cause i'm on state insurance..." that annoys me too. Its not free, the state is paying for it. Again I completely understand if someone FF because they have no choice. There is a difference because one has no choice and one is simply choosing not to be bothered.Click to expand...

Formula IS there for people who don't desire to breastfeed. It's there for those who can't, but it's also for those who just don't desire to. This is just so silly. Why argue on OP's thread... There's a debate section. :flow:

In other news, back to the offtopic discussion about Halloween for a sec, i wanted DH to dress up as a botlle of ketchup, me dress up as a bottle of mustard, and have LO as ketchup packet, but DH said no lol. He ruins all my fun. :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

we can't wait said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Is this really about to get turned in to a FF debate? :roll: There is nothing wrong with FF .. not all mommies can breastfeed *(or even wish to do so)* so that is why there is formula. To aid those whenever some things are just not working out, possible, or going as planned. Let's just leave it at that.
> 
> Honestly I think people who don't even try to breast feed or who give up in the first few days because they didnt bother to do the research and be prepared are incredibly selfish. You make the choice to have a baby, you should give them whats best.
> 
> My daughter had problems latching/reflux up until 4-5 months and even though it was difficult i still held in there and expressed the whole time. I understand that there are people that are unable to do this and thats fine but when someone sits there and says "I dont want to breast feed at all!" that just annoys me.
> 
> Has anyone considered that formula can be recalled? :shrug:* It is there for when people need it because they have no supply, the have to work and can not express or maybe are taking medications that make them unable to nurse Not just because you dont feel like nursing. *
> 
> And when people say "Oh well I can get formula for free cause i'm on state insurance..." that annoys me too. Its not free, the state is paying for it. Again I completely understand if someone FF because they have no choice. There is a difference because one has no choice and one is simply choosing not to be bothered.Click to expand...
> 
> Formula IS there for people who don't desire to breastfeed. It's there for those who can't, but it's also for those who just don't desire to. This is just so silly. Why argue on OP's thread... There's a debate section. :flow:
> 
> In other news, back to the offtopic discussion about Halloween for a sec, i wanted DH to dress up as a botlle of ketchup, me dress up as a bottle of mustard, and have LO as ketchup packet, but DH said no lol. He ruins all my fun. :haha:Click to expand...

Why am I arguing? OP asked a question, I answered it.


----------



## mummymarsh

hot tea said:


> Formula is the right choice for some mummies/babies. From a PURELY health point of view breastmilk is better for bubs. But let us not argue over somethign like that, that is really only common sense. :winkwink:
> 
> It just gets annoyjng when people are saying formula is just as good. It really isn't as good. I mean it is a fabulous choice if you need to use it, formula saves babies lives and so on. But no, formula will never be what breastmilk is...
> 
> I am going to step out right now. I refuse to argue about it.

just a point...... from a HEALTH point of view.. my SIL baby was born 2 weeks early at 5lb10oz.... she HAD to FF to bulk him up before he lost too much weight........ so although they say "breast is best" FF has its advantages too....... 

and to let you know, she is now breast feeding and enjoying it, but finding it very draining......


----------



## mummymarsh

and to OP with my daughter i had no desire what so ever to breastfeed..... and i loved preparing her bottles etc etc.......BUT when my milk came through after a week or so i had an over whelming urge to put her to my breast and that was a big thing for me to feel as i had no interest in breast feeding what so ever........

i didnt put her to the breast because she had already started on formula and i hadnt researched anything about breast feeding, so i decided next baby i will at least give it a go and see how we get on.....


----------



## youngmummy94

Lets just put it this way, this is a HUGE opinion thing and your LO will not disadvantaged regardless of your choice.
END OF STORY, geez.


----------



## Desi's_lost

mummymarsh said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Formula is the right choice for some mummies/babies. From a PURELY health point of view breastmilk is better for bubs. But let us not argue over somethign like that, that is really only common sense. :winkwink:
> 
> It just gets annoyjng when people are saying formula is just as good. It really isn't as good. I mean it is a fabulous choice if you need to use it, formula saves babies lives and so on. But no, formula will never be what breastmilk is...
> 
> I am going to step out right now. I refuse to argue about it.
> 
> just a point...... from a HEALTH point of view.. my SIL baby was born 2 weeks early at 5lb10oz.... she HAD to FF to bulk him up before he lost too much weight........ so although they say "breast is best" FF has its advantages too.......
> 
> and to let you know, she is now breast feeding and enjoying it, but finding it very draining......Click to expand...

May I ask why? I was born at 36 weeks and was 5lbs 6oz but my mom had no problem breast feeding me and I gained weight just fine.


----------



## KateyCakes

Desi's_lost said:


> mummymarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Formula is the right choice for some mummies/babies. From a PURELY health point of view breastmilk is better for bubs. But let us not argue over somethign like that, that is really only common sense. :winkwink:
> 
> It just gets annoyjng when people are saying formula is just as good. It really isn't as good. I mean it is a fabulous choice if you need to use it, formula saves babies lives and so on. But no, formula will never be what breastmilk is...
> 
> I am going to step out right now. I refuse to argue about it.
> 
> just a point...... from a HEALTH point of view.. my SIL baby was born 2 weeks early at 5lb10oz.... she HAD to FF to bulk him up before he lost too much weight........ so although they say "breast is best" FF has its advantages too.......
> 
> and to let you know, she is now breast feeding and enjoying it, but finding it very draining......Click to expand...
> 
> May I ask why? I was born at 36 weeks and was 5lbs 6oz but my mom had no problem breast feeding me and I gained weight just fine.Click to expand...

My daughter was born at 38 weeks and had problems with her weight. She lost so much that she ended up in hospital. Formula helped to get her weight back up slowly, my supply wasn't very good either though.


----------



## Desi's_lost

KateyCakes said:


> My daughter was born at 38 weeks and had problems with her weight. She lost so much that she ended up in hospital. Formula helped to get her weight back up slowly, my supply wasn't very good either though.

Thats different, the health of your baby was the cause of your switch to formula. Its not as though you said "Well I don't feel like it! Can't be bothered!"


----------



## KateyCakes

Desi's_lost said:


> KateyCakes said:
> 
> 
> My daughter was born at 38 weeks and had problems with her weight. She lost so much that she ended up in hospital. Formula helped to get her weight back up slowly, my supply wasn't very good either though.
> 
> Thats different, the health of your baby was the cause of your switch to formula. Its not as though you said "Well I don't feel like it! Can't be bothered!"Click to expand...

Nope tried my hardest to BF her, she had severe tongue tie + couldn't latch. Tried expressing for a few days but hardly got any and my supply was weak.


----------



## amygwen

:roll: Same people, everytime.


----------



## Desi's_lost

amygwen said:


> :roll: Same people, everytime.

I'm sorry, is there really a need for you to act so immature?


----------



## amygwen

Desi's_lost said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> :roll: Same people, everytime.
> 
> I'm sorry, is there really a need for you to act so immature?Click to expand...

How am I immature?

Desi, you need to grow up. You're the one who comes into a forum to debate with everyone because you have nothing better to do with your time. In all reality, you're the immature one, not me.

P.S. I BF and as I said before I'm very pro-BFing, but I'm not going to sit here and tell FF mommies their selfish. Would you prefer them starve their children? :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Oh I see, because I have an opinion I clearly only came here for a fight. I forgot, in your eyes I need to keep my eyes down and mouth shut right? Should I maybe get back in the kitchen to?
Geez. Get real.

Oh and actually I have a million things to do with my time :D notice how you have over double my posts?


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

My opinion I would atleast try hunny. I'm very pro-breast feeding.. But have nothing against people who choose to FF if they cant BF..
I think if you have a healthy supply etc. Then you should..
BF can take 6 weeks to establish.. So my view is even if it doesnt work straight away dont give up unless there's a medical problem :thumbup:

As for this little spout above ^^
You are BOTH pro-breast... So you're not arguing the fact.. or helping OP.. You're just personally attacking eachother..
Nothing against either of you because I've spoke to you in other posts and you BOTH seem lovely... But you're making yourselves look a little immature squabbling.. Agree to disagree or whatever and lets get on with life :flower:

xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

Nade..Tadpole said:


> My opinion I would atleast try hunny. I'm very pro-breast feeding.. But have nothing against people who choose to FF if they cant BF..
> I think if you have a healthy supply etc. Then you should..
> BF can take 6 weeks to establish.. So my view is even if it doesnt work straight away dont give up unless there's a medical problem :thumbup:
> 
> As for this little spout above ^^
> You are BOTH pro-breast... So you're not arguing the fact.. or helping OP.. You're just personally attacking eachother..
> Nothing against either of you because I've spoke to you in other posts and you BOTH seem lovely... But you're making yourselves look a little immature squabbling.. Agree to disagree or whatever and lets get on with life :flower:
> 
> xx

Just defending myself. Not sure why she thinks its neccesary to go after me when it suits her fancy. :shrug:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Understood .. The initial comment wasnt needed.. Defending yourself is good and well but there are so many people who have been mean to eachother and it's horrible to see..
If you dont like eachother that's fine.. But for OP's sake and the sake of the rest of us just dont bite back?
It turns the thread into something it really doesnt need to be.. and have seen too much of it the last month or so :(
xx


----------



## amygwen

Nade..Tadpole said:


> My opinion I would atleast try hunny. I'm very pro-breast feeding.. But have nothing against people who choose to FF if they cant BF..
> I think if you have a healthy supply etc. Then you should..
> BF can take 6 weeks to establish.. So my view is even if it doesnt work straight away dont give up unless there's a medical problem :thumbup:
> 
> As for this little spout above ^^
> You are BOTH pro-breast... So you're not arguing the fact.. or helping OP.. You're just personally attacking eachother..
> Nothing against either of you because I've spoke to you in other posts and you BOTH seem lovely... But you're making yourselves look a little immature squabbling.. Agree to disagree or whatever and lets get on with life :flower:
> 
> xx

Edited, :roll:


----------



## amygwen

lol desi.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

How do you know what everyone else was thinking? I know I wasnt thinking that :wacko:
You seemed to make a comment to prompt a reaction out of her? that the way it read anywho's.. But her biting back didnt help..?? It's a 2 way street.. If you dont reply then it cant turn into anything nasty, right?

Maybe if you have something to say PM eachother? Cause none of this answers OP's question? :flow:

xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

amygwen said:


> P.S. I BF and as I said before I'm very pro-BFing, but I'm not going to sit here and tell FF mommies their selfish. Would you prefer them starve their children? :dohh: [/COLOR]

I said people who dont breast feed just because *they dont feel like it.* Not people with legitimate medical reasons or other situations.


----------



## amygwen

LOL


----------



## amygwen

Byeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Desi's_lost

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Understood .. The initial comment wasnt needed.. Defending yourself is good and well but there are so many people who have been mean to eachother and it's horrible to see..
> If you dont like eachother that's fine.. But for OP's sake and the sake of the rest of us just dont bite back?
> It turns the thread into something it really doesnt need to be.. and have seen too much of it the last month or so :(
> xx

Fair enough. :hugs:


----------



## teen_mommy44

threads like this make me giggle


----------



## Shansam

Desi's_lost said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Is this really about to get turned in to a FF debate? :roll: There is nothing wrong with FF .. not all mommies can breastfeed *(or even wish to do so)* so that is why there is formula. To aid those whenever some things are just not working out, possible, or going as planned. Let's just leave it at that.
> 
> Honestly I think people who don't even try to breast feed or who give up in the first few days because they didnt bother to do the research and be prepared are incredibly selfish. You make the choice to have a baby, you should give them whats best.
> 
> My daughter had problems latching/reflux up until 4-5 months and even though it was difficult i still held in there and expressed the whole time. I understand that there are people that are unable to do this and thats fine but *when someone sits there and says "I dont want to breast feed at all!" that just annoys me. *
> .Click to expand...

*Why should that annoy you..
Its not your concern for what other mothers choose to do with their children.
Mind your own and stop getting irritated by other mothers parenting decisions.
Sorry if that sounds rude but it annoys me when people say things like this.*


----------



## ashleypauline

honestly I did not expect this thread to get like this. If i decide in the end to just straight up FF that is my decision and my baby will turn out just as amazing as any other baby. at the end of the day all that matters is that my decision makes me and baby happy. considering baby is getting fed and getting nutrients they will be happy either way. But if i try BF and it makes me miserable, i am not going to continue with it.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Maybe have a look at this cause this is what Hot Tea and others like me mean:
https://www.patient.co.uk/health/Breastfeeding-The-Benefits.htm

But then weigh it up with the advantages to you for FF..

Maybe that will help you with your choice..?

Because in the end hun.. It's YOUR choice..
Whether I think breast is best or Fred from down the road thinks FF is best..

It's you and your baby.. right?

xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

ashleypauline said:


> honestly I did not expect this thread to get like this. If i decide in the end to just straight up FF that is my decision and my baby will turn out just as amazing as any other baby. at the end of the day all that matters is that my decision makes me and baby happy. considering baby is getting fed and getting nutrients they will be happy either way. But if i try BF and it makes me miserable, i am not going to continue with it.

No one said your baby wouldnt be amazing. All babies are amazing hun. :flower:
You asked a question and we answered it.


----------



## ashleypauline

Desi's_lost said:


> ashleypauline said:
> 
> 
> honestly I did not expect this thread to get like this. If i decide in the end to just straight up FF that is my decision and my baby will turn out just as amazing as any other baby. at the end of the day all that matters is that my decision makes me and baby happy. considering baby is getting fed and getting nutrients they will be happy either way. But if i try BF and it makes me miserable, i am not going to continue with it.
> 
> No one said your baby wouldnt be amazing. All babies are amazing hun. :flower:
> You asked a question and we answered it.Click to expand...

oh i knowww =] i was just stating it haha. i really appreciate all the answers i got though! :flower:


----------



## mummymarsh

Desi's_lost said:


> mummymarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Formula is the right choice for some mummies/babies. From a PURELY health point of view breastmilk is better for bubs. But let us not argue over somethign like that, that is really only common sense. :winkwink:
> 
> It just gets annoyjng when people are saying formula is just as good. It really isn't as good. I mean it is a fabulous choice if you need to use it, formula saves babies lives and so on. But no, formula will never be what breastmilk is...
> 
> I am going to step out right now. I refuse to argue about it.
> 
> just a point...... from a HEALTH point of view.. my SIL baby was born 2 weeks early at 5lb10oz.... she HAD to FF to bulk him up before he lost too much weight........ so although they say "breast is best" FF has its advantages too.......
> 
> and to let you know, she is now breast feeding and enjoying it, but finding it very draining......Click to expand...
> 
> May I ask why? I was born at 36 weeks and was 5lbs 6oz but my mom had no problem breast feeding me and I gained weight just fine.Click to expand...

not entirely sure but think it was because he was jaundice x


----------



## Desi's_lost

mummymarsh said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Formula is the right choice for some mummies/babies. From a PURELY health point of view breastmilk is better for bubs. But let us not argue over somethign like that, that is really only common sense. :winkwink:
> 
> It just gets annoyjng when people are saying formula is just as good. It really isn't as good. I mean it is a fabulous choice if you need to use it, formula saves babies lives and so on. But no, formula will never be what breastmilk is...
> 
> I am going to step out right now. I refuse to argue about it.
> 
> just a point...... from a HEALTH point of view.. my SIL baby was born 2 weeks early at 5lb10oz.... she HAD to FF to bulk him up before he lost too much weight........ so although they say "breast is best" FF has its advantages too.......
> 
> and to let you know, she is now breast feeding and enjoying it, but finding it very draining......Click to expand...
> 
> May I ask why? I was born at 36 weeks and was 5lbs 6oz but my mom had no problem breast feeding me and I gained weight just fine.Click to expand...
> 
> not entirely sure but think it was because he was jaundice xClick to expand...

Ah understood!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

No hun I do not think you are selfish as you have made a choice about YOUR baby.

Breastfeeding or formula feeding is a choice just like any other choice we make as parents everyday. Yes breastfeeding as amazing health benefits but if a mother chooses to FF theb that is her choice as a parent and that should be respected. As long as a baby is fed and their health isn't put at risk who are we to judge? What gives someone the right to judge a mother? Would you rather a mother breastfeed (that really doesn't want to) and dread every feed? Because that would have a serious effect on a mothers emotional well being whic in turn will have a detrimental effect on the baby I.e that vital bonding is not achieved due to the mothers emotional state.

I'm sorry but there are children out there that don't even get fed a mother choosing to FF is not selfish. They love their babies just as much as anyone. They just made a a choice regarding their child which as parents we do every day x


----------



## AirForceWife7

^^Most agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## ashleypauline

Aidan's Mummy said:


> No hun I do not think you are selfish as you have made a choice about YOUR baby.
> 
> Breastfeeding or formula feeding is a choice just like any other choice we make as parents everyday. Yes breastfeeding as amazing health benefits but if a mother chooses to FF theb that is her choice as a parent and that should be respected. As long as a baby is fed and their health isn't put at risk who are we to judge? What gives someone the right to judge a mother? Would you rather a mother breastfeed (that really doesn't want to) and dread every feed? Because that would have a serious effect on a mothers emotional well being whic in turn will have a detrimental effect on the baby I.e that vital bonding is not achieved due to the mothers emotional state.
> 
> I'm sorry but there are children out there that don't even get fed a mother choosing to FF is not selfish. They love their babies just as much as anyone. They just made a a choice regarding their child which as parents we do every day x

thank youu :flower:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Desi's_lost said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Is this really about to get turned in to a FF debate? :roll: There is nothing wrong with FF .. not all mommies can breastfeed *(or even wish to do so)* so that is why there is formula. To aid those whenever some things are just not working out, possible, or going as planned. Let's just leave it at that.
> 
> Honestly I think people who don't even try to breast feed or who give up in the first few days because they didnt bother to do the research and be prepared are incredibly selfish. You make the choice to have a baby, you should give them whats best.
> 
> My daughter had problems latching/reflux up until 4-5 months and even though it was difficult i still held in there and expressed the whole time. I understand that there are people that are unable to do this and thats fine but when someone sits there and says "I dont want to breast feed at all!" that just annoys me.
> 
> Has anyone considered that formula can be recalled? :shrug: It is there for when people need it because they have no supply, the have to work and can not express or maybe are taking medications that make them unable to nurse Not just because you dont feel like nursing.
> 
> And when people say "Oh well I can get formula for free cause i'm on state insurance..." that annoys me too. Its not free, the state is paying for it. Again I completely understand if someone FF because they have no choice. There is a difference because one has no choice and one is simply choosing not to be bothered.Click to expand...

I tried breastfeeding fir 3 days. I gave it all I could. Try having double inverted nipples that make baby extremely hard to latch, an episiotomy followed by a 4th degree tear, not being able to urinate on your own & having to wear a legbag for a month & a half, a DH who would give anything to witness the birth of his child but can't because he belongs to the government & defends your freedom, & on top of that people who are pestering you 24/7 because you choose to formula feed ... experience all that & then you can judge me. If you haven't been in my shoes, then there is really no room for you to judge the choices I have made.


----------



## we can't wait

AirForceWife7 said:


> I tried breastfeeding fir 3 days. I gave it all I could. Try having double inverted nipples that make baby extremely hard to latch, an episiotomy followed by a 4th degree tear, not being able to urinate on your own & having to wear a legbag for a month & a half, a DH who would give anything to witness the birth of his child but can't because he belongs to the government & defends your freedom, & on top of that people who are pestering you 24/7 because you choose to formula feed ... experience all that & then you can judge me. If you haven't been in my shoes, then there is really no room for you to judge the choices I have made.

:hugs:
Bless you. :flow: I have so much respect for military soldiers & wives. What you all do is NOT easy!


----------



## AirForceWife7

we can't wait said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> I tried breastfeeding fir 3 days. I gave it all I could. Try having double inverted nipples that make baby extremely hard to latch, an episiotomy followed by a 4th degree tear, not being able to urinate on your own & having to wear a legbag for a month & a half, a DH who would give anything to witness the birth of his child but can't because he belongs to the government & defends your freedom, & on top of that people who are pestering you 24/7 because you choose to formula feed ... experience all that & then you can judge me. If you haven't been in my shoes, then there is really no room for you to judge the choices I have made.
> 
> :hugs:
> Bless you. :flow: I have so much respect for military soldiers & wives. What you all do is NOT easy!Click to expand...

Thank you so much hun :hugs: It feels really good to hear people say that :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

:wacko: 

Can I be the voice of reason to make things clear and have everyone stfu.

Of course breastmilk is better for babies, your body makes it for a reason BUT formula has it's place to and is there for a reason. You can't tell someone they are selfish for making the choice they made, people have the right to chose, ya know, and you have NO right to make them feel like shit for choosing what they did. Just like some people use cloth diapers because they are better for the environment and in some cases better for baby, some people use disposables, are you going to tell them they are wrong for that too?

Anyone who tells someone they are selfish for making THEIR right choice about THEIR baby is immature and a bitch. No grown woman sits around telling someone else they are selfish for choosing to formula feed their child.


----------



## Desi's_lost

AriannasMama said:


> :wacko:
> 
> Can I be the voice of reason to make things clear and have everyone stfu.
> 
> Of course breastmilk is better for babies, your body makes it for a reason BUT formula has it's place to and is there for a reason. You can't tell someone they are selfish for making the choice they made, people have the right to chose, ya know, and you have NO right to make them feel like shit for choosing what they did. Just like some people use cloth diapers because they are better for the environment and in some cases better for baby, some people use disposables, are you going to tell them they are wrong for that too?
> 
> Anyone who tells someone they are selfish for making THEIR right choice about THEIR baby is immature and a bitch. No grown woman sits around telling someone else they are selfish for choosing to formula feed their child.

She must have even considered her thought as selfish seeing she asked if people thought if she was or not..i'm 100% sure i have a right to an opinion. Im not sure how anyone who has given their opinion has tried to make anyone else feel like shit they've simply answered op's question. 
Not sure how that is unreasonable or how anyone giving their opinion has acted like a bitch. You're right, everyone is going to make the choices they want to and therefore shouldnt be bothered by how others feel.
And actually I do see myself as selfish by using disposable diapers. Its unfair to the rest of the world to be making so much waste when I need not do it but cloth diapers and me just dont mesh. (And do make absolutely clear those are my feelings. not aimed at any single person.)


----------



## AriannasMama

Ok then cloth diapers and you do not mesh. Breastfeeding and some people do not mesh as well. I don't give a rats ass how anyone feeds their child as long as they are being fed and getting the calories/nutrients they need. No one has the right to tell someone they are selfish/wrong/etc etc for making a choice about their child.

Like I said before, I have never ever EVER met a group of mothers that talks the way some of you do on this forum, it's a shame really. Sure you have the right to an opinion, like you said, but when that opinion may insult someone then you keep your mouth shut. Do you not remember "The Golden Rule"? Pretty sure we've been learning that since, oh I don't know.....preschool!


----------



## TwilightAgain

I don't think its selfish at all. It's your choice. If formula wasn't safe for baby they wouldn't sell it. Happy mum = happy baby IMO. Go for what will make you happy, as long as baby isn't being starved then in my opinion all is well :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

AriannasMama said:


> Ok then cloth diapers and you do not mesh. Breastfeeding and some people do not mesh as well. I don't give a rats ass how anyone feeds their child as long as they are being fed and getting the calories/nutrients they need. No one has the right to tell someone they are selfish/wrong/etc etc for making a choice about their child.
> 
> Like I said before, I have never ever EVER met a group of mothers that talks the way some of you do on this forum, it's a shame really. Sure you have the right to an opinion, like you said, but when that opinion may insult someone then you keep your mouth shut. Do you not remember "The Golden Rule"? Pretty sure we've been learning that since, oh I don't know.....preschool!

I find this very ironic coming from you...
I thought this was a public forum, no? Obviously not everyone is going to think the same way. I dont see where i've started saying "Well I think people who think forumla feeding is okay are bitches because i dont agree with what they're saying!" so what gave you the right to make some of the comments you've made? If thats how you feel, you shouldnt have said anything either, huh?


----------



## xCookieDough

AriannasMama said:


> :wacko:
> 
> Can I be the voice of reason to make things clear and have everyone stfu.
> 
> Of course breastmilk is better for babies, your body makes it for a reason BUT formula has it's place to and is there for a reason. You can't tell someone they are selfish for making the choice they made, people have the right to chose, ya know, and you have NO right to make them feel like shit for choosing what they did. Just like some people use cloth diapers because they are better for the environment and in some cases better for baby, some people use disposables, are you going to tell them they are wrong for that too?
> 
> Anyone who tells someone they are selfish for making THEIR right choice about THEIR baby is immature and a bitch. No grown woman sits around telling someone else they are selfish for choosing to formula feed their child.

*^ Agreed 100%, you hit the nail on the head!
---xo*


----------



## AriannasMama

I wasn't calling you a bitch, specifically, Desi, I mean people in general who have such strong opinions that they will state them regardless of if it hurts someone or not. Do you think people who have racist opinions should state them out loud? What about homophobic? 

Some people are extrememly sensitive about having to FF their child, they tried their hardest to BF and in the end it doesn't work out, or maybe they just didn't want to (it's their choice after all), then you come on here saying they are selfish. HOW RUDE ARE YOU? 

You really need to learn to keep such strong opinions either to yourself or between others who share those opinions.


----------



## nicolefx

The right to your own opinion comes with the responsibility of voicing that opinion respectfully and in the correct manner :flower:. xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

I've already made pretty clear that if someone has tried their best and is now formula feeding that they have not done anything wrong in my eyes. For someone who chooses not to BF because they dont want to, why in the world should they be offended? They chose it, they are happy with it, why in the world would my opinion hurt their feelings? 

You should really learn to read whats said rather then accuse me of saying things I havent.


----------



## AriannasMama

Uh because you are telling them they are selfish....just because they made that choice doesn't mean they aren't going to be upset about someone telling them they made a selfish choice regarding their child. Everyone tries their best to be the best mom they can, even if they made the choice to, lets say, formula feed, use disposable diapers, CIO, wean before 6 months, return to work when they were still young, they could STILL be offended by someone telling them they are selfish.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Well thats your feeling on the matter, mine differs. I'm sorry that you have a problem with that.


----------



## AriannasMama

Yours always differs, with everyone. Isn't it hard disagreeing with every single person you come across and arguing the point until its dead? You really need to learn to look at what other people are saying from their point of view. I heard what you said, and I get it, basically, you just need to learn to use some tact and think before you speak.


----------



## Desi's_lost

AriannasMama said:


> Yours always differs, with everyone. Isn't it hard disagreeing with every single person you come across and arguing the point until its dead? You really need to learn to look at what other people are saying from their point of view. I heard what you said, and I get it, basically, you just need to learn to use some tact and think before you speak.

No actually it doesnt but i'm glad you invest so much time thinking about me? :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

My point exactly. This thread is done.

OP sorry to hijack it, but NO you are not selfish if you chose to formula feed. BFing tends to work out really well for most people, didn't work out for me, Arianna was tongue tied and reacted horrible to almost everything I ate, but try as hard as you can and be sure to have support!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Yeah i dont see what your point is.. unless its about trying to insult me or something?


----------



## kattsmiles

Oh my. Why must there always be a line drawn in the sand between BFing and FFing mothers? 

I'm going to rehash what other mom's have said already, it comes down to lifestyle and personal preference. As a pro-breastfeeding mama, I feel that you should at least _try_ BFing once but a mother is absolutely NOT selfish for choosing the route of FF. Yes, statistics show that a BF baby will have a higher IQ and be healthier than a FF baby. Fair enough. But let's be real here, go into any classroom full of children and try to pick out which child had breastmilk and which had formula. It obviously can't be done. Breastmilk IS best, but formula is a perfectly healthy alternative and don't let anyone make you think differently. 

To me a selfish parent is one who parties all the time, doesn't put their child's well-being first, is always drunk / high, etc. THOSE are the real issues at hand here, not whether or not someone decides to BF or FF. 

I attend college full time and I make the time pump / BF. However, if that isn't something you wish to do OP then that's your decision (*only yours*) to make. Excuse the rambling, ladies! Carry on. :flower:


----------



## kattsmiles

PS: I was FF from day 1 and I don't think my mom is selfish one bit nor do I love her any less. :winkwink:


----------



## booflebump

Desi, AriannasMama....take it off the forum if you must insist on nipping at each other. You both know better.

It is entirely possible to answer the OP's question without turning this in to a FF v BF debate -so let's get back to the point


----------



## hot tea

Just wanted to say that it really does not even matter what we think, it is about what you think. Ultimately it is your baby, those are your boobs, that is your money and your life. To directly answer your question is going to come off as kind of mean or rude, if you are one who does think formula is selfish. It kind of has the users hands tied, you know? And really... It does not matter at all what any one of us thinks. 

Of course those who are pro breastfeeding are going to mention the benefits. But a formula fed baby can be just as cheerful and bonded as a breastfed one.


----------



## youngmummy94

Desi's_lost said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Can I be the voice of reason to make things clear and have everyone stfu.
> 
> Of course breastmilk is better for babies, your body makes it for a reason BUT formula has it's place to and is there for a reason. You can't tell someone they are selfish for making the choice they made, people have the right to chose, ya know, and you have NO right to make them feel like shit for choosing what they did. Just like some people use cloth diapers because they are better for the environment and in some cases better for baby, some people use disposables, are you going to tell them they are wrong for that too?
> 
> Anyone who tells someone they are selfish for making THEIR right choice about THEIR baby is immature and a bitch. No grown woman sits around telling someone else they are selfish for choosing to formula feed their child.
> 
> She must have even considered her thought as selfish seeing she asked if people thought if she was or not..i'm 100% sure i have a right to an opinion. Im not sure how anyone who has given their opinion has tried to make anyone else feel like shit they've simply answered op's question.
> Not sure how that is unreasonable or how anyone giving their opinion has acted like a bitch. You're right, everyone is going to make the choices they want to and therefore shouldnt be bothered by how others feel.
> *And actually I do see myself as selfish by using disposable diapers. Its unfair to the rest of the world to be making so much waste when I need not do it but cloth diapers and me just dont mesh.* (And do make absolutely clear those are my feelings. not aimed at any single person.)Click to expand...

This is how she feels about BF. So shutup.


----------



## Desi's_lost

youngmummy94 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Can I be the voice of reason to make things clear and have everyone stfu.
> 
> Of course breastmilk is better for babies, your body makes it for a reason BUT formula has it's place to and is there for a reason. You can't tell someone they are selfish for making the choice they made, people have the right to chose, ya know, and you have NO right to make them feel like shit for choosing what they did. Just like some people use cloth diapers because they are better for the environment and in some cases better for baby, some people use disposables, are you going to tell them they are wrong for that too?
> 
> Anyone who tells someone they are selfish for making THEIR right choice about THEIR baby is immature and a bitch. No grown woman sits around telling someone else they are selfish for choosing to formula feed their child.
> 
> She must have even considered her thought as selfish seeing she asked if people thought if she was or not..i'm 100% sure i have a right to an opinion. Im not sure how anyone who has given their opinion has tried to make anyone else feel like shit they've simply answered op's question.
> Not sure how that is unreasonable or how anyone giving their opinion has acted like a bitch. You're right, everyone is going to make the choices they want to and therefore shouldnt be bothered by how others feel.
> *And actually I do see myself as selfish by using disposable diapers. Its unfair to the rest of the world to be making so much waste when I need not do it but cloth diapers and me just dont mesh.* (And do make absolutely clear those are my feelings. not aimed at any single person.)Click to expand...
> 
> This is how she feels about BF. So shutup.Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Can we be done now please? :D


----------



## Elizax

I'm trying BF first and then if I'm not comfy with it or problems arise like it gets painful or infected then I'll turn to formula feeding.
As long as baby is getting fed it doesn't matter formula or BF no matter the pros or cons. Plenty of women formula feed and their children are no different to those that have been BF.
Do what you feel is best and comfortable :flower:


----------



## Elizax

hot tea said:


> Just start googling. Statistically speaking it holds its own. Formula fed babies have slower metabolisms, are more likely to be sick, and their brains do not get that precise, magical vitamins and fats that breastmilk has, perfectly taylored to brain development.

My oldest sister is formula feeding and my second oldest is BF, both babies have never been sick more than the other and are both relatively the same size.
Sorry but seeing it first hand, I find statistics to be a load of bull sometimes. Most of them are just more old wives tales :flower:


----------



## Strawberrymum

i did both for the first 3 weeks and it took the pressure off so i enjoyed it more. before i had her i wanted help in the night too so thought it was a good idea but when i had her i didnt want to share her lol i wanted to do it and i was glad no one could help me. i also saii never would breast feed in public but i breast feed everywhere! i really enjoyed it and stopped when i wanted to past a year. 

you may change your mind when you have baby. try tandem for a bit maybe to take the pressure off :flower:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I didnt even think to throw this out there, before becoming a mom I wouldnt even let my own family see me topless unless i abosolutely couldnt help it. since having my LO I dont think a day has gone by that someone hasnt seen my boobs at least once. :haha:


----------



## Shaunagh

I know this started a billion pages ago (i didnt read the whole thread) but i just wanted to put my bit in..

There is no evidence of cause + effect in the whole 'BF babies are smarter, less likely to be obese, etc..' It has not been proven. There is a _Correlation._

For example, in Australia, the more Ice-Cream sales on the beach there are, the more shark attacks there are. And thats only because the more ice-creams are sold on the beach, the more people at the beach, the more people in the sea, the bigger the chance of shark attacks. You get me? You're not gunna get attacked by a shark just cause you bought an ice-cream.

What if someone BF their child _just_ because its cost effective. What if then they cant afford to buy the best, healthiest foods at the shops. So all they feed LO when they get older is frozen foods like fish fingers and chicken dippers. Their child is more likely to be obese than a child who eats more home-cooked meals. There are lots of factors effecting things like that in the future.

And as for intellectual ability, thats a whole different kettle of fish alltogether. Some people argue that 'intellect' doesnt actually exist. Just to add.. Neither my sister or I were breastfed. My sister is at Vet School. I'm not as smart as her, but if im honest, its cause i dont try as hard.


----------



## emyandpotato

Desi's_lost said:


> I didnt even think to throw this out there, before becoming a mom I wouldnt even let my own family see me topless unless i abosolutely couldnt help it. since having my LO I dont think a day has gone by that someone hasnt seen my boobs at least once. :haha:

Haha same, in hospital on the first day I made everyone leave when I tried t BF and after a couple of hours I gave up on caring. I won't walk around topless or anything but BF in public wouldn't bother me really now and my mum and OH have seen everything :dohh:


----------



## emyandpotato

Shaunagh said:


> I know this started a billion pages ago (i didnt read the whole thread) but i just wanted to put my bit in..
> 
> There is no evidence of cause + effect in the whole 'BF babies are smarter, less likely to be obese, etc..' It has not been proven. There is a _Correlation._
> 
> For example, in Australia, the more Ice-Cream sales on the beach there are, the more shark attacks there are. And thats only because the more ice-creams are sold on the beach, the more people at the beach, the more people in the sea, the bigger the chance of shark attacks. You get me? You're not gunna get attacked by a shark just cause you bought an ice-cream.
> 
> What if someone BF their child _just_ because its cost effective. What if then they cant afford to buy the best, healthiest foods at the shops. So all they feed LO when they get older is frozen foods like fish fingers and chicken dippers. Their child is more likely to be obese than a child who eats more home-cooked meals. There are lots of factors effecting things like that in the future.
> 
> And as for intellectual ability, thats a whole different kettle of fish alltogether. Some people argue that 'intellect' doesnt actually exist. Just to add.. Neither my sister or I were breastfed. My sister is at Vet School. I'm not as smart as her, but if im honest, its cause i dont try as hard.


I agree with this. Breast milk could cause a higher IQ in babies or it could simply be the genetics of BF children causing them to have higher IQs (NOT saying parents who FF aren't as clever). We don't know, it can't be proven yet. 

Even if breast milk does cause higher IQs then a stressed mother who doesn't bond well due to resenting her child as she is BF when she doesn't want to will counteract any positive effect the breast milk has as the child will be under stimulated.


----------



## hot tea

Breastmilk assures your baby will not be as sick because it creates antibodies for everything the baby is exposed to in the first six months. Your body is so magical that it will change and is perfectly taylored to every single need your baby has. Baby low on iron? Mamas milk will adjust and become more iron enriched. Mama got the flu or been near someone with the flu? Baby will have a quick shot of antibodies fighting said flu. 

I don't understand how anyone can argue and say breastfed babies do not have more health benefits than formula fed ones... Like I get it, go formula, whoo hoo, your choice and you should take it... But like I said, even formula companies call themselves second best to the real thing!!!!

I don't think the experience of breastfeeding should be such a traumatic one that the mom is so stressed it effects her bonding. That is very sad and aweful! I can only imagine the emotional stuff going on with the mom to feel that way, when it is the most natural, healthy thing in the world. :( 

Like I said, it is not about what ANYONE else thinks anyways, this choice belons to the individual mom. I firmly believe this and I would never ever stand there and judge a mom holding a bottle, though even if I did it would be absolutrly no skin on anyone elses back anyways.

It is just feeding people this idea that formula is jut as good, formula works in the same way, formula is just regular milk for babies... ! I mean, I believe in giving things based on facts. And there is no where that you will find info saying formula is better, or even equal, in any way, to breastmilk.


----------



## Elizax

ashleypauline said:


> so i have been debating breastfeeding/formula feeding for the past weeks now and originally i REALLY wanted to breastfeed because i knew of all the positives of it. But as I really started to think about it, I don't know if breastfeeding is for me. I plan on going back to work and school. that means i would need to pump when im not with the baby and breastfeed when i am. which means i basically have to have a baby or pump on my boobs almost 24/7. And i already know i wouldnt want to BF in public. I am alone so i figured at least if i have formula my mom or sister or dad or someone could help with at least one feeding at night just so i can get a little more sleep (if any sleep at all). I dont know, ladies is this selfish of me? :shrug:

I don't see at all in this, OP asking whether breast milk is better than formula. Too many of you are going completely OT and it's unnecessary. 
If you want to debate FF vs BF take it to the correct place before this ends up locked because of arguments again. 

She's asking for opinions on choosing to formula feed because of her lifestyle and how tired she will be so would like a little help from family.

Please girls can we keep it nice... it always gets a little nasty when people start an opinion thread :flower:


----------



## Shaunagh

Hot Tea, yes there are huge health benefits for LO in the short run if you BF.

But my point is, in the long run there are so many more contributing factors to take into consideration when it comes down to health, weight, intellegence, etc.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Tea, no one is saying that formula is nutritionally equivalent to Breastmilk, so I have no idea why you keep saying that. I'm pretty sure the fact that breastmilk is better for babies is common fact, as you have said yourself ... so can we just leave it at that? This thread is turning into something it shouldn't be, & if people want to go have a FF vs. BF debate take it to PM or the debates section.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

kattsmiles said:


> Oh my. Why must there always be a line drawn in the sand between BFing and FFing mothers?
> 
> I'm going to rehash what other mom's have said already, it comes down to lifestyle and personal preference. As a pro-breastfeeding mama, I feel that you should at least _try_ BFing once but a mother is absolutely NOT selfish for choosing the route of FF. Yes, statistics show that a BF baby will have a higher IQ and be healthier than a FF baby. Fair enough. But let's be real here, go into any classroom full of children and try to pick out which child had breastmilk and which had formula. It obviously can't be done. Breastmilk IS best, but formula is a perfectly healthy alternative and don't let anyone make you think differently.
> 
> To me a selfish parent is one who parties all the time, doesn't put their child's well-being first, is always drunk / high, etc. THOSE are the real issues at hand here, not whether or not someone decides to BF or FF.
> 
> I attend college full time and I make the time pump / BF. However, if that isn't something you wish to do OP then that's your decision (*only yours*) to make. Excuse the rambling, ladies! Carry on. :flower:

^^ Completely agree...

I think atleast try.. If you dont get on with it.. It doesnt work for you etc. Atleast you tried! 
Being Pro-BF I dont think any mother is selfish for FF.. Selfish is such a horrible word :/
Aslong as you put your child first then no one can fault you :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Quiche94

I've actually spoken to OP (Ashley) Privately about formula feeding and we are both on the same page. I will be formula feeding, not because im lazy or what have you just because im going to be going to college, working, cleaning as well as looking after the baby the last thing i want to stress about is if i have pumped enough for my baby. My mum will be having my baby when im at work, i will be a nervous wreck thinking that i didnt pump enough atleast with formula feeding my mum can make a bottle if i havent already done so. 
Thats not to say that if i was to have another baby in the future i wont try breastfeeding. Hopefully by the time i have another i will be out of college and have a more stable job. 
I dont think im selfish and i dont think you should either :flower:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Have you considered doing both? bfing your baby doesnt mean you can never combine formula


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> Have you considered doing both? bfing your baby doesnt mean you can never combine formula

^ this, too. :thumbup:

If you are wanting to BF, but think you can't because of your time limitations (school, work, etc), this would allow you both. I've supplemented with formula, but I never wanted to give up BFing. Even an ounce of breastmilk is better for baby than none at all. 

Again, this is only if you desire to! If you have no desire to BF, this wouldn't suit you. :flower:


----------



## KateyCakes

How about if you tried to breastfeed for the first few days. It's hard to keep washing, sterilising, making up bottles especially in the first few days when you're recovering from birth and even more so when you've had stitches or a c section. I wish Cadence could have latched on, I had to keep getting up and going in the kitchen to make bottles when I could have just stayed in the same room as her and not disturbed either of us as much.

As long as you're feeding your baby, that's all that matters. I'm sure everyone would rather see a mother FF'ing or BF'ing, rather than not feeding them at all.


----------



## Bexxx

Yeah, it would be kinda selfish if it was purely so you could get help with the night feeds so you could sleep, but you won't be with your baby during the day and I know I wouldn't want a pump attached to me all day. Fairdoos.

You should try breastfeed the first 3 days though as colostrum is some pretty awesome stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Ramen

School and work at the same time? No of course you're not selfish! Do what you have to do.


----------

